# Smoked Cheddar n' Gouda in the Stainless Steel Box with Q-View (well sorta...)



## hewgag (Apr 30, 2011)

I guess this will be a sort of Q-View in progress as I didn't get a whole lot of pics for my cheese smoke the other evening. Daylight turned to dusk, then outright nighttime as the smoke progressed and I was unable to snap pics on my iPhone in the dark. HOWEVER... I do have a few shots as they went in for their smoke bath.








Cheddar in the back, Gouda in front.....







A closer look at the cheesy deliciousness awaiting a cool basking in smoky goodness!!







The A-MAZE-N Smoker placed at the bottom of the cabinet directly over the intake hole. Half filled with hickory dust, this new addition to my culinary arsenal preforms in this box like an absolute DREAM!!

It's almost like cheating!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The cheese smoked for about 2 hours and temps were 79-80 degrees consistently!

Color did not change significantly....

I placed the cheese in Ziploc bags removing the air with the "suck a straw" method, and popped 'em in the fridge. I then sampled the cheese after I got home from work last night because I knew they would taste bitter and nasty. I needed that taste as a sort of starting gauge so by the time 2 weeks arrives I will know how much it changes.

The cheese was smoky and a bit bitter. Almost tasted how a burned out building smells. Almost had a fuel note to it. Not good! But I know this is gonna change!

More pics and a taste report in 2 weeks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2011)

Keep us posted !

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 30, 2011)

WAAAY COOL!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I just looked up your build.  That's one cool cart!

You could always stick a hotplate in the bottom and make it one heck of a Hot Smoker!

Todd


----------



## hewgag (Apr 30, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> WAAAY COOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd!

Yes the cart was a nice score! However it is not insulated and a hotplate gets the sides REALLY HOT! So for now it will be a cold smoker until I can be convinced of THE PERFECT method for making this a hot/cold smoker with minimal fuss. Besides... I plan on eventually getting a MES 40" with the window.... that thing is a beauty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks great, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## hewgag (May 7, 2011)

Welp... 1 week down... 1 to go... I had another taste test today. Flavor is improving just as I'd hoped! The bitter note is fading... but still needs another week minimum! I think I'd like to smoke longer for the next batch!

Todd I'll be hittin' ya for some wine barrel and hickory pretty soon! Maybe even some apple n' pecan!! Oooo Ooooo and one of those neat pencil torches!!


----------



## venture (May 8, 2011)

Satisfactory! I didn't know we had chapters in Texas.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## hewgag (May 8, 2011)

I actually am a member of Monterrey Viejo Chapter #1846 from the Bay Area in Calif. I've only recently moved to TX....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 12, 2011)

Looks good. Dont ya just love home smoked cheese.


----------



## hewgag (May 12, 2011)

nepas said:


> Looks good. Dont ya just love home smoked cheese.




YES! I'n fact I took a bunch of it to work today and it was a huge hit!!!


----------

